# Winch on truck with plow?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Im not sure where to put this one. Does anyone have or is it possible to mount a winch on a truck with a plow? Im looking to use it in the off season. How bout the ones that mount on a brush guard?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You probably wont find a winch to mount to the plow mount. Reason being is that plow mounts are designed for pushing and not being pulled against.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I wasn't necessarily looking for something to hook up to the plow mount, just some way to mount a winch without interfering with the plow.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I've never seen a manufactured one, but I've seen guys make a custom mount.

YOu might also consider mounting the winch in the bed or maybe on your rear reciever hitch instead.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I would say if you what to use it up front I would look into a bent up plow hook up and use it as a base to fabricate you winch to. I know it not best to pull from a plow frame because you can bend one ear in or out or damage the pin holes but as for using a standard mounting set up I'm sure you get it work with a little ingenuity.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont necessarily want to mount it to the plow frame. Is it possible to install it like a winch is suppose to be mounted or would the plow frame be in the way?


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> I dont necessarily want to mount it to the plow frame. Is it possible to install it like a winch is suppose to be mounted or would the plow frame be in the way?


we can't really answer that without knowing what type of winch setup you want, aswell as what truck and plow you have.

The best thing is to find someone who has a similar winch setup to what you want, then measure it. Then compare that to your truck with the plow on.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Guess that would make it easier. It would be going on a 06 Ram 3500 with a Boss plow mount. I'll have to do some checking. I'd like to bolt it up with a mounting kit (maybe one of the brushguard mounts http://www.truckwinchguard.com/ ) in the summer (without removing the plow mount) and then take it off in the winter.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if you can find a winch that mounts real close to the front of your truck with your bumper moving out 1" or less it might fit, otherwise there might not be enough room between your plow and truck.
another thing having a diesel, plow, and winch will be alot of weight for the front of your truck, even if it is a 1 ton.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd be taking the winch off in the winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Check with Pbeering. He has a nice little setup that you could use for an urban assault vehicle if so desired. He's even got pictures someplace.


----------

